# A classic example of a flawed study



## Derick (18/1/15)

This is what happens when you do a study in order to prove your belief (bias)

http://www.bernd-mayer.com/electronic-cigarettes-airway-infection-dont-worry/

Long story short, they basically marinated lung cells in high concentrations of e-liquid and when the lung cells finally showed some issues(up to 48 hours later), they went 'aha! see!?!'

We do not get pure e-liquid in our lungs, what ends up in our lungs is orders of magnitude less concentrated than pure e-liquid. If you got the amounts of e-liquid in your lungs that they tested with, you would not survive, never mind get a cold from it

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Haha, the fools 

It's sad how this still happens now, with all the knowledge and information available to us you'd think people would "smart up"...but nooooo


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/15)

They should marinate lungs in Coca Cola

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Haha, the fools
> 
> It's sad how this still happens now, with all the knowledge and information available to us you'd think people would "smart up"...but nooooo


Been happening for years - plenty of studies out there on various subjects set up and funded by people who want to push a certain agenda - these days with internet, it us just so much easier to call them out on it publicly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/1/15)

Well why dont they marinade the lung cells in fibre glass,tar or cyanide? All of those and more are snuggled into a smoke that is legal and available at any shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (18/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Well why dont they marinade the lung cells in fibre glass,tar or cyanide? All of those and more are snuggled into a smoke that is legal and available at any shop.


Read of a study many years ago that a dude did to prove a point - he took some lab rats, cut them open and smeared peanut butter inside their lungs - they all ended up dying from various forms of lung cancer - his point was, in high enough concentrations just about anything is carcogenic

People often use these kinda 'studies' to prove that the product they dislike can harm you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Derick said:


> Read of a study many years ago that a dude did to prove a point - he took some lab rats, cut them open and smeared peanut butter inside their lungs - they all ended up dying from various forms of lung cancer - his point was, in high enough concentrations just about anything is carcogenic
> 
> People often use these kinda 'studies' to prove that the product they dislike can harm you



Hahahaha, death by Peanut Butter....well I suppose that is a thing if you're allergic to nuts 

Sad part is that the people who are against something keep using these studies for years after they have been dis-proven and slammed publicly


----------

